# First Time Alone



## kaichulita (May 5, 2015)

It wasn't too long ago. I was driving a car, working 2 jobs, and was attending a university-- all the while living under my parents house. 

Fast forward to about 4 months later and here I am, sitting in a trucker's passenger seat, waiting for him to wake up so we can leave this rest area. All my belongings are sprawled out on the sidewalk for the sun to dry, because who the fuck knew there would be sprinklers in a middle of nowhere rest area in Washington going off at 3 in the morning. 

Anyway, I sit here thinking about the past 4 months and it suddenly hits me that I'm alone for the first time. Up until 3 days ago, I had been traveling with a road dog who has become my closest friend and I realize I don't feel fear or panic now that we have separated... rather a sense of confidence in myself and gratefulness towards my best friend. I had made it all the way from Colorado to Washington in 2 days and it occurred to me how much I had learned from my ex-road dog. Everything from writing legible signs to hopping trains... never would I have imagined that I would feel this sure in my ability to travel on my own. From being a sheltered yuppie to becoming a transitioning green horn, damn it, I feel good--happy and alone for the first time. I have my best friend to thank for that, so cheers to the best road dog ever! 

Oh and don't forget to check for those goddamn sprinklers!!!!


----------



## Odin (May 5, 2015)

Congratulations Kai.

Sounds like a liberating experience.


----------



## Kal (May 5, 2015)

What part of Washington are you in? I am in Salem Oregon hoping to be joining the Carnival soon. Had the same thing happen to me with the sprinklers damn things.


----------



## kaichulita (May 5, 2015)

Kal said:


> What part of Washington are you in? I am in Salem Oregon hoping to be joining the Carnival soon. Had the same thing happen to me with the sprinklers damn things.


I'm currently in seattle


----------



## surtrs fire (Aug 28, 2015)

Fuck yeah, this is exactly what I want to be saying to myself in a few months!


----------



## 4t7 (Aug 28, 2015)

surtrs fire said:


> Fuck yeah, this is exactly what I want to be saying to myself in a few months!


Me too.

[emoji41]


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 28, 2015)

You'll either be able to travel alone or won't it can be tough. But my god its the only way I'll do it.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 10, 2015)

Shit man, I've never traveled with a road dog. It would be fun, want to try it sometime. Loneliness got to me in Eugene, almost lost my goddamned mind. Stopped in the middle of busking and just collapsed, it was scary.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 15, 2015)

Eugene sux. Kaichulita means "how cute!" In spanith.


----------



## Anagor (Nov 16, 2015)

kaichulita said:


> It wasn't too long ago. I was driving a car, working 2 jobs, and was attending a university-- all the while living under my parents house.



Aside from that I'm a few years (ahem) older than you, that was more or less my life about a year ago.



kaichulita said:


> Fast forward to about 4 months later and here I am, sitting in a trucker's passenger seat, waiting for him to wake up so we can leave this rest area.



Would never have imagined one and a half year ago that nowadays I would sleep rough, trying to make money on the streets, looking in dumpsters for food or cardboard, etc ... 



kaichulita said:


> From being a sheltered yuppie to becoming a transitioning green horn, damn it, I feel good--happy and alone for the first time.



I always travelled alone, but I met a lot of people in the towns and cities I visited, made friends quite quickly in some places. But on the other hand, so far I was only travelling by bus/coach/passenger train or hitchhiking. Good that you had a roaddog and friend to show you the ropes, cause you had to learn a lot more than me so far, I guess.

Take care and all the best!


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Dec 7, 2015)

SIB said:


> Loneliness got to me in Eugene, almost lost my goddamned mind. Stopped in the middle of busking and just collapsed, it was scary.



interesting thought, can you elaborate? I have been feeling that way lately myself. like I might collapse any moment from bottled emotions. hope you are good now.


----------

